# First time post, have a problem and need help.



## ColdWarKid (Feb 18, 2008)

hello.First time posting on the internet, sorry if this is done incorrectly ( I look for this subject but I did not see any current posts over it). I've had IBS since I was 16, doctors often confused it with an anxiety disorder and told me "it was all in my head." I do believe I have anxiety, but it is over my IBS, not the other way around. I have tried to control it by eating right, getting enough exercise and rest, and trying to curb my stress. My IBS is some what mild compared to the experiences I have read on this site so far, but it does prevent me from going out sometimes, traveling far, and being away from home for long periods of time. However, my biggest issue is (and I'm sorry if this is not the place to bring it up) the fact that I have hemroids; I first got them when I was 16 and was too scared and embarrassed to tell anyone about this, and now I am 21 and have just told my mother ( I am female) and a new doctor ( I have only had one visit) about it. I felt like I had explained to the doctor how permanent and long my problem has been, but she told me to use Citrucel and told me to get Analpram for my hemroids. I am afraid this is not working, and I just want to have an operation to get this removed. I feel like I cannot date because I am mortified at the thought of another person seeing this, I feel like my bodied is disfigured. Does anyone have similiar problems or any solutions?Thanks for any help and your time.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

There is doctors that specialize in this area.It's called proctologist or colo-rectal surgeon.Sorry i don't have much experience with hemmies.


----------



## jvh42 (Feb 18, 2008)

Try forming the relationship a bit with the doctor you have. Trust me, I speak from experience. I have seen so many doctors and have had to relay the same story to them over and over and over again, only to be given another over the counter laxative as a solution. I wouldn't worry about the dating thing. I began having my symptoms in my mid-twenties (I'm a guy). Depression and anxiety about the way I looked at my self have been some of the unmentioned symptoms. I'm very happily married and my wife works with me on my "issues" all of the time. Chances are, you'll meet someone with "issues" of their own. Go here http://www.pphinfo.com/dtcf/ if you want the surgery for your hemorrhoids and search for a physician that's covered under your health plan (if you have one). Good luck


----------



## ColdWarKid (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you both for your advice, it has helped greatly.


----------

